# Clavier qui ne fonctionne plus après nettoyage



## Clmnc (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Heureuse propriétaire d'un MacBook et d'un Iphone, j'ai récupéré hier au bureau l'Imac d'une collègue (vieux de 2 ans environ). Clavier vraiment dégueulasse, donc je le nettoie comme je l'ai déjà fait avec mon MacBook, avec une lingette spéciale informatique et un petit coton légèrement imbibé d'alcool à 70° pour les zones récalcitrantes. 

Je démarre l'Imac, le clavier fonctionne normalement pendant quelques minutes puis plus rien. Du tout. L'Imac le reconnaît (puisque quand je le débranche, il cherche à configurer un clavier bluetooth. De même, la fenêtre assistant BlueTooth se ferme quand je rebranche le clavier). La touche VERRMAJ ne s'allume pas et le clavier ne répond plus du tout. La souris, branchée sur un autre port USB, fonctionne.

J'ai essayé de redémarrer, de brancher sur un autre port USB, d'attendre plusieurs heures et de réessayer, de changer les paramètres dans "Préférences", de réparer les autorisations... Rien. Là je l'ai laissé à l'envers pour le week-end en espérant que ça sèche (si jamais c'est parce que de l'alcool a pénétré sous les touches).
J'ai lu plusieurs topics de gens ayant eu le même problème après avoir nettoyé leur clavier (topics restés manifestement sans réponses). C'est quand même bizarre, c'est pas comme si on l'avait nettoyé au jet d'eau ?.... :mouais:

Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## Flibust007 (2 Octobre 2011)

Hélas, j'ai bien peur qu'il faille racheter un clavier convenable.
Il est probable que l'état du clavier ait appelé, à ton insu, un nettoyage trop appuyé.


----------



## Clmnc (3 Octobre 2011)

Salut Flibust,
Merci pour ta réponse joliment formulée  : effectivement le clavier était...beuârk. Mais j'ai du mal à croire qu'il ait résisté aux assauts d'une personne qui a manifestement mangé dessus pendant deux ans et pas à ceux d'une petite lingette spécialement conçue pour... :mouais:

Ce matin, après le repos du week-end, fausse joie : toutes les touches remarchent sauf la touche "entrée" et la touche "supprimer", c'est rageant !!! J'ai récupéré un ancien clavier d'un ami en attendant (un vieux clavier mac). Je vais peut-être essayer de démonter les touches qui ne marchent plus pour voir si je peux faire quelque chose... Au point où j'en suis...


----------



## subsole (3 Octobre 2011)

Peut être qu'avec un petit coup de lingette ? 
OK, je sors. ^^


----------



## Flibust007 (3 Octobre 2011)

Cela semble s'arranger progressivement.
Et si tu laissais le temps encore un peu pour que les autres touches reviennent, peut-être à une fonction normale ?
Demontage = fortement déconseillé.
Si tu séchais avec un sèche cheveux à température moyenne, principalement aux endroits des touches encore invalides ?


----------



## Clmnc (3 Octobre 2011)

Subsole : oui c'est ça, je vais démonter les touches une par une et passer une lingette javelisée à même le clavier et faire bouillir les touches à part pour les stériliser. 

Flibust : oui effectivement, pourquoi pas. Plus qu'à amener un sèche-cheveux au bureau


----------



## boddy (3 Octobre 2011)

Clmnc a dit:


> une lingette spéciale informatique et un petit coton légèrement imbibé d'alcool à 70°



La lingette c'était une bonne idée.
Mais l'alcool... :hein:


----------



## iMacounet (3 Octobre 2011)

Je suppose que c'est un clavier alu ?

Donc, démontage pas vraiement possible.


----------



## Flibust007 (3 Octobre 2011)

Oui, ou reprendre le clavier le soir chez toi pour le sécher au sèche cheveux.

Si tu démontes, tu n'as plus de clavier.


----------



## Clmnc (3 Octobre 2011)

Boddy : moui enfin, avec un coton tige légèrement imbibé d'alcool pour retirer les taches collantes sur certaines touches, j'ai pas eu l'impression de faire un truc super borderline non plus... Je le fais depuis des années avec mon Macbook et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis...

IMacounet et Flibust, ok, je ne démonte pas alors. Je vais tenter le truc du sèche-cheveux...
Merci !!!


----------



## Clmnc (4 Octobre 2011)

VICTOIRE !!!!!! :love::love::love:
Toutes les touches de mon clavier remarchent! J'ai finalement donné hier soir un petit coup de souffleur dépoussiérant pour informatique (plus facile à trouver dans un bureau qu'un sèche-cheveux) sous les touches récalcitrantes et laissé passer la nuit. Ce matin, tout remarche ! Je suis contente !
Merci beaucoup à tous pour votre aide et vos conseils.


----------

